# Why is my body stuck in "trying to ovulate" mode?! (Chart link FIXED!)



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

So this is getting crazy. So for almost 3 weeks mid-cycle, I have had TONS of EWCM, ovulation cramping like crazy, even some spotting which I assumed was from ovulating. But no temp rise to indicate O, and I keep feeling "O-ish"...as in increased sex drive, sore bbs, etc.

If you look at my chart http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b86cb I thought way back on cd 19 that I had O'd, but then obviously not.

I've always had longish cycles, but they're generally pretty predictable. I've always O'd somewhere around day 19-23, and lp is consistently around 13 days. This one has thrown me off, and makes me wonder if something is wrong.

Any feedback, opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Kinza (Feb 2, 2010)

Your chart link is taking me to my own fertility friend chart. If you go to your home page (Sharing --> homepage setup) you'll see at the top something like "Your charting homepage" and an address that ends with 6 numbers and letters.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, Kinza, for the heads up! The link should be working now!


----------



## Kinza (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I'm not an expert, but I don't think your chart shows an O yet. Today's temp is higher than any others, so it's possible you O'd on cycle day 31 (yesterday, 7/14). See if your temp stays up the next two days, is the only thing I can think of.

I know sometimes I gear up to O and stay in that mode for weeks before I actually do O. So, I wouldn't be terribly worried over one wild cycle. I think it happens to everyone occasionally. You'll eventually pop an eggie out, or else you'll have an anovulatory cycle, which happens to all of us occasionally.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, no O yet. *hug* I know how it is to have cycles like this.


----------

